# Chooster's Chinese Chicken



## Andy R (Feb 20, 2002)

This is the first entry into the DiscussCooking library of recipes. When you add your recipe, please make sure you include ingredients, method, how many people it serves and any other relevant info. Use this recipe as a template...

"CHOOSTER'S CHINESE CHICKEN" - Serves 2

INGREDIENTS
1 teaspoon sunflower oil
1 onion
2 garlic cloves
2cm stick fresh ginger
2 chicken breasts
2 tablespoons dark soy sauce
2 teaspoons dried ground chili pieces
twist of black pepper
2 teaspoons clear honey
4-6 tablespoons tomato ketchup

METHOD
Finely chop the onion, grate the ginger and crush the garlic. Heat the oil in a frying pan and add the onion, garlic and ginger. Fry until the onion is translucent (see-thru). Then chop the chicken into bite-sized pieces and add to the pan, turning the heat down a little. Fry until it is pale gold on all sides. This takes around 3-4 minutes. Then just add all the other ingredients and stir until chicken is coated. If the sauce isn't runny enough for you add more ketchup. Turn the heat to low and leave to cook for around another 10 minutes, or until the chicken is cooked. 
Serve with rice or in thin pancakes, with spring onion and cucumber.


----------

